# AFX VS TJet: Chassis Parts



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi;

Curious what is interchangeable on the parts between AFX and TJet?

The body clamp, brushes, and armature look similar, as do the pickup shoe springs.

Can AFX axles and wheels be mounted on TJets? 

As young'un all we had were TJets so AFX is a new ball game for me.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, yes, yes, no ... pickup shoe springs for AFX are shorter. (pick up shoes won't exchange either)
yes. (magnets too)
note that AFX became Magnatraction which has taller magnets and different motor brush configuration.


----------



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks. Gives me more latitude if I need parts.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

T-Jets are closer to true HO scale while A/FX cars are more like 1/64th scale. The only common parts are the gear plate clamp, armature pinion gear and in some cases the idler gear. Both types used different magnets, but the dimensions are the same so the magnets can be interchanged, however the A/FX magnets tend to be stronger. The armatures have different ohm values, but they can also be interchanged in a pinch. Here is a guide to the Aurora armatures and magnets: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1o4gtQMu5T5kVh3ehOwraXZ2D0trIMZWi/view?usp=sharing


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

you can use afx non magnatraction brushes , armatures ,magnets , gear plate clamp , the center gear if it has the large hole like tjet, and the armature gear. and the wheels and tires with the axels if your body your using has open wheel wells. like on the camaro and many others.
this is things that I do to modify a lot of my cars . im not big on keeping things original myself.


----------

